# Dropped classes



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

wituckius said:


> How many classes have dropped this semester or past semesters?


Since I started college, I have only dropped one class. It was a summer class, and I was so sick of school due to the previous load of spring classes that I kind of had a nervous breakdown, and decided to take the summer off. I'm a senior right now, so I guess only dropping one class isn't too bad.


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

wituckius said:


> Bollocks.


Indeed... bloody hell! Diversity classes always tend to suck, but that sounds worse than the norm. I would've dropped too.

I've only dropped one class (in about 2.5 years of school). It was a linear algebra class - I was taking something like 17 or 18 credits at the time, including another math class, and just couldn't hack it (without becoming addicted to controlled substances).


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Well I average about 1 dropped class per semester. If a presentation is mentioned in the syllabus then I don't go back. Dropped my online english class this semester. I thought perfect! No presentations, but no. It turned out to be a message board class and we have to post all our essays and work for everyone else to critique.. and we HAVE to critique others. Would think I'd have enough message board experience to handle it but no.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I've dropped 1 class since I've been in college, discrete structures, and I haven't regretted it one bit. I was struggling in there and since the class is only useful for computer science majors and I wasn't going to be one after that semester, I just dropped it.


----------



## lucysnowe (Apr 19, 2006)

I've considered dropping my psychology class this semester for the reason you mentioned - it's nothing but a bunch of pointless busy work. We come in, she writes a bunch of questions on the board (that require extremely lengthy answers) and we spend the rest of the class looking them up. 

I like to finish what I start though, so I'm dealing with it. Besides, it's an easy A and I already have the book. And thankfully there are no presentations.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I only dropped a class once, and that was three years ago. I had forgot to turn in my choice of classes to the registry, so I had to sign up for some random business class instead of one of my picks. The first day of school the few people I knew were signed up for the music history class at the same time as the business class, so I did some fanagling. That was really the only time.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I dropped english 1B, critical thinking last semester. It looked waaay too hard/too much work for me. Ever since then I've been scared to sign up for a full semester because it might be too much work/stress lol. The philosophy critical thinking course I'm taking this semester seems way easier.


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

I've dropped so many classes that I can't remember and they were all due to SA. Currently, I'm thinking of dropping three out of four of my classes because of the anxiety they cause me. I don't know when I'll finally graduate.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Keep the class. Is a lame @$$ diversity class really worth the "W" on the transcript - especially if you have to retake it? Take it now and get it out of the way.

My diversity class was cool. It was also my Freshman English credit. It was called, "Writing about Cultural Communities, Ethnicities, and Imposed Categories." We got to write papers about our lives. It was cake.

_______

I dropped two classes - Physics and Calculus (III). I changed my major from Astronomy to History/Psychology and didn't need them anymore.

I remember bouncing back down the hill on campus from the office to my dorm - singing, "I never have to take math again! I never have to take math again!"

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I think you only get a W if you drop it a month in or something.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

What the heck is a diversity class? I've never heard of this at any of the colleges I attended.

"W" means to withdraw from a class. Usually, you can drop a class during the first week of the semester, you get a refund, and nothing shows on your transcript. After that first week deadline, they call it "withdraw" and you get no refund, or a partial refund depending on the school policy. A "W" appears on your transcript as your grade.

I've dropped, failed, and withdrawn from so many classes I can't even remember them all to make a list.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I dropped Greek Mythology. Waaaaaay too much reading and class presentations. Sometimes I think these teachers forget that we are enrolled in more than one class.


----------



## missperfection (Jun 21, 2005)

I dropped my Intro to Tap class. I expected the class to be taught at an introductory level (like the class name implies), but the instructor doesn't seem to realize (or maybe care) that there are actually some people in the class who haven't been taking dance lessons for years. The fact that it was at 8am wasn't that great either. Hopefully I'll pick up another physical activity class to fill that requirement next semester.


----------



## JamieL (Aug 6, 2006)

I dropped an English class because a large percentage of the grade is based on class participation...something that I am not able to do.


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

What is typically involved in a 'diversity' class anyway? Thankfully, I never had to take one. It seems like a stupid waste of time.


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2003)

I dropped a language course that was a nightmare. It was especially ironic because the TA could barely speak English!


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

This semester, I dropped Gen Biology Lab because the lab isn't required for my major, only the lecture is. I also dropped Art Appreciation because it seemed like it would be a waste of time when I could just take it online next semester or next summer.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I had to drop one of my classes this semester. It was the first time I ever dropped a class. I had taken a sneak peak at the syllabus for the class online, and realized it was overwhelmingly hard, and demanded a lot from me socially. So I dropped it even before the first day of the class started.

I felt a little guilty afterwards, but then again the class wasn't required and I didn't want to be taking on too much.


----------



## Heather200408 (Aug 17, 2004)

My first semester of my freshman year I didn't drop any. My second semester I didn't officially drop any either, but I stopped going to two classes completely, one was impossibly hard, and the other pushed my social anxiety to the extreme with oral exercises nearly everyday in class. For both I was too insecure to try harder and actually succeed thus I failed.

My 2nd year as a freshman (didn't get enough credits to be a sophomore) I ended up dropping out completely after 2 months of school. I skipped for weeks at a time and never seen the point of going back just to be so far behind, plus I was way in over my head in drinking/partying to cover up my SA.

sad me.


----------

